# Maple burl bowl



## steve bellinger

Well I finally got to finish up that old gauntly maple ruff out I posted a while back. It ended up being 13 x 5 1/2 . Still need to let the lacquer cure, and then will wax and buff. This will be going to the lady that gave me the tree. Hope she likes it well enough to let me go cut down another one I have my eye on.:)

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## manbuckwal

Very nice ! I'm sure with a gift like that she will be persuaded to let u have a go at the other tree.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Man that is a cool looking bowl Steve. Give it to me and I will let you cut a tree out of my neighbor's yard.

Very good job. She will love it.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Nice work, Steve! I like your chances for getting the other tree.


----------



## davduckman2010

outstanding bowl steve ---buetifull peice of gods maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Very very nice, Steve! Fantastic piece of wood and workmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## cabomhn

That's awesome! I love the heartwood/sapwood/burl eye combination in the piece. Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba

You did a Great Job!!!!
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Fantastic bowl Steve. If that doesn't get you the other tree I don't know what will. I agree with Matt. The contrast along with the eye burl really sets it off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Beautiful bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

This is IMO the ideal form for a bowl (which I strive for but only occasionally achieve ) Looks simple enough, but I find it hard to keep that beautiful fair curve. Yours is great, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Norm192

Beautiful piece of wood and a beautiful turn! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Thanks all, i'll be going to give this to her this weekend.


----------

